# Wilhelm Friedemann Bach - a beginner's guide?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

W. F. Bach was J. S. Bach's eldest surviving son and has a smaller output then his prolific brothers, J. C. and C. P. E Bach. Having heard both J. C. and C. P. E. Bach and being pleased with their genius, I was wondering which works of W. F. Bach should I start with?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I find W. F. Bach to be different from his brothers. While he's more galante than J. S., much of his work comes across as chromatic and quirky sometimes with odd interval leaps to my ears. I love it!

I like the Flute Concerto in D. This sounds nearly identical to my The Sons of Bach, Vol. 1 version.

Ah - and here is an example of the slightly quirky voice leading I was referring to:


----------

